# Loch Lomond site listing overnight not permitted



## gabby82 (Jun 30, 2022)

For information. Stopped at the pier car park Balloch, Loch Lomond, G83 3QX last Saturday about 7pm which you have listed as a wild site. Viewed the "oldest" paddle steamer undergoing restoration but was met on return by site officials who refused to accept it was a wild location and insisted that we should move. The site closes at 8pm. One of the staff was a motor homer & living in it but had to stay off site herself.  She guided us to another location about 1 mile away.  The officials are contacting Wild Camping to take down this site from their listing!!!


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 30, 2022)

A lot of the locations listed are not official in any way they are just parking spot that others have stopped at and got away with it some for years where locals and officials turn a blind eye unless it’s got a charge and it specifically says you can stay overnight then they are unofficial stopovers so arguing the toss with an official is futile and using unofficial stopovers are your risk to take but I am sure the admin team will remove it from the app.


----------



## GeoffL (Jun 30, 2022)

FWIW, we visited Lomondside a couple of weeks ago and saw lots of notices posted by the Loch Lomond and Trossachs authority advising we were in their "camping control" area. We were staying on the CCC Milarrochy Bay campsite, so it didn't affect us. However, I suspect that many of the POIs are no longer available for overnighting because of this change.


----------



## TJBi (Jun 30, 2022)

gabby82 said:


> For information. Stopped at the pier car park Balloch, Loch Lomond, G83 3QX last Saturday about 7pm which you have listed as a wild site. Viewed the "oldest" paddle steamer undergoing restoration but was met on return by site officials who refused to accept it was a wild location and insisted that we should move. The site closes at 8pm. One of the staff was a motor homer & living in it but had to stay off site herself.  She guided us to another location about 1 mile away.  The officials are contacting Wild Camping to take down this site from their listing!!!


Have you used the app to report this? That is the most effective way of bringing it to Admin's attention/


----------



## Wully (Jun 30, 2022)

I know the spot you mean beside the slipway. I live locally and they closed all the car parks during Covid and seem to have stuck to not letting vans overnight if there’s no signs stating no overnight parking then fine. The Rangers who work the slip are a bit anti motorhome there all for the arty farty boat type so will give advice not to park there. Probably best to move behind the tourist information centre in balloch but it gets busy and noisy at the weekends.


----------



## duncan (Jun 30, 2022)

I'm new here  but I'm on a welding site as well and I mentioned I was going to Scotland in august there is a lot from Scotland on the site and the locals don't like motorhomes as if they travel to work using the ferry  usually the motorhomes book in advance and get on 1st and it means they don't get to work on time etc 
also, they mention the one who hires the biggest motorhome they can and doodle along at 20mph


----------



## caledonia (Jul 1, 2022)

Loch Lomond is a hot spot for antisocial campers hence the rangers chasing you. It’s best avoided to be honest. Head further north to find some peace and tranquility.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 1, 2022)

Sadly although one of Scotlands most idyllic and wonderful places as Caledonia states due to its positioning close to the central belt, it has attracted all sorts of idiots over the years. There are a few places were you may be able to stay in laybyes off the A82 (arrive late leave early) on the western side of the loch, and just before you turn off towards Arrochar at Larbert there is a large car park with free water and chemical waste facilities. From October through to April it’s fine because the idiots have hibernated. But from May to August I would limit my visits to daytime only, heading not to far north to much better locations. Between Aberfoyle and loch Katrine (Dukes pass)  there are some nice forestry carparks were we have stayed, and there are Motorhome facilities including EHU in the Loch Katrine car park which are chargeable. There’s a poi on here for a car park in Strathyre, we have spent a few nights there at the rear of the carpark, I would recommend there.









						Motorhomes and campervans in the National Park - #LetsDoNetZero
					

Loch Lomond & The Trossachs National Park is an iconic place with outstanding landscapes, habitats and communities. We work to ensure a sustainable future for this special place.




					www.lochlomond-trossachs.org
				







			Camper Van Overnight Visits. – Loch Katrine


----------



## GeoffL (Jul 1, 2022)

Also, close to the top of Loch Lomond is the Ardgartan "Stay the Night" forestry site. While not having loch views, it is a riverside location tucked nicely away from the A83.


----------



## Biggarmac (Jul 1, 2022)

GeoffL said:


> Also, close to the top of Loch Lomond is the Ardgartan "Stay the Night" forestry site. While not having loch views, it is a riverside location tucked nicely away from the A83.


Ardgartan used to have three sites.  A forestry one which is now statics only.  A Caravan club one and a Camping and Caravanning club one.  Both these closed when the owners of the sites did not renew the leases.  They were the worst sites for midges I have ever encountered.


----------



## GeoffL (Jul 1, 2022)

Biggarmac said:


> Ardgartan used to have three sites.  A forestry one which is now statics only.  A Caravan club one and a Camping and Caravanning club one.  Both these closed when the owners of the sites did not renew the leases.  They were the worst sites for midges I have ever encountered.


The forestry site I mentioned is part of the "Stay the Night" scheme. It's over the river bridge from the main car park and is limited to three units. It's marked as "OR" on the Location App and is about 500m beyond Ardgartan itself.
FWIW, I can confirm the midge problem -- they're bad all around Lomondside and the Trossachs and this year they took one look at me and said, "LUNCH!" I got bitten so badly that Jan banned me from wearing shorts or short-sleeved shirts in case someone thought I had monkey pox! Apparently, "Smidge" or "Skin-so-Soft" is the answer...


----------



## Robmac (Jul 1, 2022)

GeoffL said:


> The forestry site I mentioned is part of the "Stay the Night" scheme. It's over the river bridge from the main car park and is limited to three units. It's marked as "OR" on the Location App and is about 500m beyond Ardgartan itself.
> FWIW, I can confirm the midge problem -- they're bad all around Lomondside and the Trossachs and this year they took one look at me and said, "LUNCH!" I got bitten so badly that Jan banned me from wearing shorts or short-sleeved shirts in case someone thought I had monkey pox! Apparently, "Smidge" or "Skin-so-Soft" is the answer...



I've had some success with liberally applied Avon SSS to repel midges when I was boating on Loch Lomond.

I did get some funny looks from the big Geordie bloke standing next to me in the bar at night though!


----------



## Rolyan57 (Jul 1, 2022)

GeoffL said:


> The forestry site I mentioned is part of the "Stay the Night" scheme. It's over the river bridge from the main car park and is limited to three units. It's marked as "OR" on the Location App and is about 500m beyond Ardgartan itself.
> FWIW, I can confirm the midge problem -- they're bad all around Lomondside and the Trossachs and this year they took one look at me and said, "LUNCH!" I got bitten so badly that Jan banned me from wearing shorts or short-sleeved shirts in case someone thought I had monkey pox! Apparently, "Smidge" or "Skin-so-Soft" is the answer...


Both work. As does a good head net. I can’t stand the blighters.


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 2, 2022)

If I am stopping around Loch Lomond I like it late Autumn, Winter, early Spring. Camping control is not in effect as many fewer folks around (or used to be this way?). Can’t say I have ever encountered any anti motorhome experiences around Loch Lomond or anywhere else I have been in Scotland.

Didn’t know you were close by there though Wully, thought you were somewhere other side of Glasgow


----------

